# Cranksets: FSA K-Force Light or SRAM Red Black?



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I've looked through 8 pages of forum postings before posting this question....

I currently use a Ultegra 6700 crankset with the adapters on a BB30 frameset. I've had a knocking sound that occurs for each pedal revolution that's driving me nuts. The crankset has been tightened, etc with no significant improvement. My shifters, brakes and derailleurs are all Ultegra 6600. I had a new chain installed that helped quiet the drive-train, but the knocking sound still occurs.

I'm looking for a new BB30 crankset. I've been told to look at the SRAM Red Black and FSA K-Force Light. A few people recommended the Cannondale SI BB30 cranksets with the aluminum arms. I was set to order then wait for the new SRAM Red crankset, but heard it isn't compatible with non-SRAM Red 2012/2013 front derailleurs. 

I've read bad and good things about the K-Force and SRAM Red cranksets. FSA crankarms coming loose, pedals insert issues and SRAM Red's (not Red Black) big ring flexes under load. I couldn't find current information about the K-Force Light Compact or SRAM Red Black Compact cranksets... I'm assuming the manufactures have resolved some of these issues. The reports of these problems go back many years. I've also read the product reviews, but most don't have recent postings.

I also found this posting with a comparison chart: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...id=28afd5a2c1770b5706be69870d9a656a&mode=view

The chart is dated...


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

There is a general feeling that the SLK light cranks are a better option than the k-force lights. The weight difference is minimal but the slk is stiffer and more durable. So if you are going that route look into the SLK-light.

Cannondale hollowgram SLs are awesome but expensive.

Another option to seriously look into is the Rotor 3D+ cranks and q-rings. Would be a really nice swap.

I have no experience with the SRAM options.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Rotor cranks can be found on Ebay, among other places, for not much more than FSA or Red. I bought Rotor 3D cranks instead of D/A 7900 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

The Rotor 3D+ crank with q-rings is pricy too.

So it sounds like the following:
Best Crank: Cannondale Hollowgram SL
Best Alternative: Rotor 3D+ with q-rings
Best bang for the buck: SL-K Light
Uknown: SRAM Red Black or 2012 SRAM Red


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

rijn said:


> Uknown: SRAM Red Black


What's the difference between 2011 SRAM Red Black and "regular" 2011 SRAM Red? Is it just the color?


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm down to the Rotor3D+ with normal chainrings and the Cannondale Hologram SI SL. Both compacts... On the fence with the Rotor Q-Rings.

Anyone have a website that has current crankset stiffness, etc comparisons?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

The new Red crank will work.

Overall, I have the lowest opinion of FSA cranks of any of the crank makers, but they have been getting better.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone have information about the Rotor 3D+? I was reading their website and its states BB30 compatibility using adapter cups because its 68mm wide.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

rijn said:


> Does anyone have information about the Rotor 3D+? I was reading their website and its states BB30 compatibility using adapter cups because its 68mm wide.


The Rotor will work with BB30, but it isn't a dedicated BB30 crank, and is much wider than BB30 cranks. I don't think there is anything very exciting about them.


----------

